# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Controlador digital DIY com LCD para calhas de LEDs

## Baltasar Parreira

*Vou deixar aqui reunido em um só post todas as etapas e a variada informação que tenho sobre a construção do meu controlador digital para controlar as minhas calhas DIY de LED's (http://www.reefforum.net/156586-post1.html).* 

*1-PARTE* (O surgimento da ideia)

Após ter visto o novo controlador da TMC (Tropical Marine Centre) para as suas calhas de LED que podem ver aqui:
AquaRay Lighting Controller

levou-me a pensar que seria simples fazer algo igual ou melhor e que me vai permitir controlar as calhas para alem do simples liga e desliga como estão a funcionar agora, mas sim ter as possibilidades já planeadas em tempos para ter uma simulação no ligar do nascer do sol e no desligar do por do sol e até talvez quem saiba umas tempestades ou passagens de nuvens aleatórias... eheheh ; ) 

Ora no meu caso como fiz 3 calhas terei de ter 3 canais e cada um com possibilidade de programação independente para ligar e desligar, etc. mas para já vou só indicar o hardware que vou usar inicialmente e a pouco e pouco vou colocando aqui o desenvolvimento e evolução de todo o projecto.


1 x Arduino (mini board com microcontrolador/microprocessador programável por USB para desenvolvimento de pequenos projectos electrónicos)

1 x LCD azul com backlight com interface e botões de navegação (menus) para o Arduino


Aqui fica umas fotos dos referidos componentes.

Board Arduino e o respectivo LCD:



*2-PARTE* (Brainstorming sobre as funcionalidades básicas)

Após terem chegado os componentes à cerca de uma semana já avancei um pouco com a programação e tenho alguns resultados já a funcionar, embora ainda sem menus e sem ter a saída do controlador ligada as calhas de LEDs pois falta criar os circuitos "Drivers" que vão aceitar os sinais PWM saídos do Arduino para controlo e dim de cada calha.

Estou a pensar poder-se fazer a programação em 4 modos dentro das 24 horas de um dia, ou seja algo assim:

*Sunrise:* _programável para X horas de start com duração de 15m a 30m (ainda não sei bem) em que arranca os azuis a 5% e em incrementos de X em X minutos salta outros 5% durante Y tempo que como disse tenho de pensar, ao fim desse tempo arrancam os brancos também com incrementos semelhantes de forma que talvez ao fim de total de 1 hora ou mais estejam ambas as calhas brancas e a azul a 100%._

*Day:* _este modo será o modo normal que aparece assim que o ciclo de "Sunrise" termine ficando as 3 calhas a 100% como referi._

*Sunset:* _também programável para X horas de start e com decréscimo de X em X muito semelhante ao "Sunrise" mas até ficar as brancas em 0% e a azul num mínimo talvez de 5%._

*Night:* _modo depois de terminar o ciclo de "Sunset" que servirá tipo moonlight com a percentagem possível mínima só a calha azul ligada._


Talvez ainda coloque um quinto modo e nesse caso o *"Night"* passa a *"Moonlight"* e o novo *"Night"* será mesmo tudo a 0% ou seja apagado.
Ainda também tenho duvidas se fará sentido as programações de start e stop serem sempre repetidas ou ter a possibilidade de ter X diferentes por cada dia da semana, humm geralmente durante uma semana o dia e noite começa sempre a mesma hora hehehe, tirando a mudança das estacões que mexe nisso, humm não me parece que os nossos habitantes aquáticos vão ligar muito a isso não? Os expertes que comentem nesta e outras hipóteses.

A ideia é (pois para ja ainda está fixo) poder-se através dos menus programar com os tempos que se quer e percentagens de azul e branco por cada um dos modos bem como os incrementos e duração total de cada modo, principalmente para *"Sunrise"*, *"Sunset"* e *"Moonlight"* se vier a ter.

Ficam aqui umas imagens da board Arduino com o LCD já montado e a ligação ao RTC (Real Time Clock) que alimentado por uma pequena pilha tipo relógio contem sempre a hora e datas certas mesmo que falte a electricidade.

Bem como já referi aceito comentários e ideias que possam melhorar ou até corrigir esta minha ideia inicial e agora ficam então algumas fotos. 

Board RTC (Real Time Clock) - vista do lado dos componentes e do lado da pequena bateria de 3V para backup:


(Fotos do site original, pois a minha veio com o circuito impresso vermelho)


Arduino com o LCD e ligação ao RTC (notar que o ciclo a correr é o "Night" devido +/- à hora corrente deste post  ):



*3-PARTE* (Depois de vários dias de programação)

Ok após umas semanitas de programação em Arduino aqui está uns moviesitos com o resultado já um pouco funcional embora ainda não totalmente terminado.


Passagem pelos menus e programação para a hora de arranque que se quer iniciar o ciclo "Sunrise" e a respectiva duração que se quer esse ciclo, neste exemplo e para andar um pouco mais rápido coloquei o mínimo aceitável que é de 10m, mas pode ir até um máximo de 120m, duas horas portanto. Hummm... como referi no post anterior, se alguém tem ideias para melhorar isto ou ter outro tipo de funcionalidades que diga alguma coisa.  
Yutube movie 1

Aqui neste outro movie já se vê o ciclo de "Sunrise" a chegar ao fim e após tanto os azuis (B= no LCD) como os brancos (W= no LCD) terem chegado a intensidade máxima de 100% entra no modo normal diurno "Day" onde permanecera até a hora programada para o modo "Sunset" para começar este novo ciclo diminuindo os azuis e brancos ate 0%, eheheh fase esta ainda por implementar.
Yutube movie 2


Depois de ter todo o código Arduino 100% funcional, será somente criar o circuito electrónico "DRIVER" para os leds e assim ter o controle da intensidade dos mesmos em função das saídas do Arduino.


Espero que gostem e realmente venham criticas construtivas.


*4-PARTE* (Mais programação)

Depois de mais uns longos dias e horas de programacao eis que dou como terminado a parte do coracao do controlador de LEDs que tirando um(s) novo(s) modo(s) que ainda estou com duvidas se faz sentido implementar ou não, tudo o resto a nível de programação do Arduino está pronto e passo a descrever as funcionalidades finais implementadas.

*Dentro do menu principal, temos isto:*
      


*Set Clock*


- Para acertar o relógio, horas, minutos e segundos sempre zerados sempre que se entra mas aceita valor especifico também tal como as horas e minutos. A ideia de ter os segundos a zero sempre que se entra é porque assim se torna mais fácil para sincronizar com outros relógios ehhehe, é só esperar que o próximo minuto caia "save" e já esta com o clock igual ao por onde se estava a acertar eheheh.

*Set Date*


- Para acertar a data com o dia, mes e ano. Esta parte não faz muito sentido para já a não ser que os tais modos adicionais sejam implementados pois não influencia em nada os modos actuais, mas assim pelo menos temos a data certa para os mais rigorosos ehhehe.

*Set Sunrise*


- Onde se coloca a que hora e minutos se quer que arranca o ciclo do nascer do sol, bem como a duração que se quer para o mesmo em minutos desde um mínimo de 1m ate 120m máximo.

*Set Sunset*


- Tal como o anterior mas desta vez para colocar a hora de arranque do ciclo do por do sol. Também com as mesmas características de duração, etc. como o anterior.

*Set Moonlight*


- Possibilidade de especificar se queremos moonlight com duração de 1 a 12 horas ou mesmo off e a intensidade que se quer para os leds azuis durante esse período de 1% a 50% máximo.

*LCD Options*


- Possibilidade de especificar se queremos um timeout para desligar o LCD desde off até 60m e a intensidade da iluminação (backlight) do mesmo desde 10% até 100%.


*Funcionalidades de cada modo:*

*Sunrise* - Ao chegar ao horário programado para este modo o controlador liga e incrementa a intensidade dos leds até 100% durante o tempo especificado no menu da seguinte forma:

_azuis, 0 aos 100% 3 x mais rápido que a duração definida
brancos, 0 aos 100% para a duração definida no setup._

*Day* - Modo normal em que tanto os leds azuis como brancos estão com a sua intensidade a 100% até chegar o horário programado para desligar (modo "Sunset").

*Sunset* - Tal como no modo "Sunrise" ao chegar ao horário programado para este modo o controlador inicia o processo de decrementar a intensidade dos leds até 0% consoante a duração estipulada no menu de setup da seguinte forma:

_azuis, 0 os 100% para a duração definida no setup. 
brancos, 0 aos 100% 3 x mais rápido que a duração definida._

_NOTA: Caso o modo "Moonlight" não esteja a off no setup a diminuição da intensidade dos azuis pára no valor especificado de intensidade para "Moonlight" nunca chegando ao zero mesmo._

*Moon* - Após o termino do ciclo anterior e caso este modo não esteja off, os azuis permanecem ligados com a intensidade e duração especificada no setup.

*Off* - Após ter terminado o modo "Sunset" se o modo "Moonlight" está a off, ou então após ter terminado o modo "Moonlight".


*Funcionalidades do LCD:* 

Tecla "Up" comuta alternadamente a visualização de ou horário ou a data.
 

Tecla "Select" entra no menu de setup referido no inicio do post, onde depois com as teclas "Left" e "Right" se navega e novamente com a tecla "Select" se entra nos diversos menus e se faz Save ou Exit para ajuste dos diversos parâmetros.

_NOTA: O LCD caso especificado algum valor de timeout no setup e não a off e nenhuma tecla pressionada , faz fade da luz de backlight até se desligar decorrido o tempo especificado para timeout. Qualquer tecla pressionada reseta este tempo e volta a colocar o LCD ON com a intensidade de luz backlight no valor também especificado no setup "LCD Options".
O LCD apresenta a sua luz "backlight" sempre com a intensidade especificada no setup._


*Funcionalidade de power failure:*


- O sistema possui uma pequena bateria para manter todos os dados guardados até 9 anos, dai que em caso de falha de corrente e tambem a primeira vez que se liga aparece um icon a piscar no ecrã que indica que houve um corte de energia. Esse icon desaparece ao pressionar qualquer tecla.


*Possíveis novas funcionalidades a implementar (algumas ideias no ar, embora não ache importante a não ser que se queira ser mais rigoroso na simulação das coisas tal como acontece na natureza real):*

*Modo Clouds:* Ou seja simulador de nuvens/tempestade, este modo caso ligado, gera aleatoriamente um enfraquecimento temporário da intensidade dos leds ate um valor mínimo de intensidade especificado no menu talvez de 50% e durante X vezes por cada hora/dia (ainda não sei) também especificado no menu.

*Modo Year Calendar:* É aqui que faz sentido utilizar a data, que quando este modo ligado ele sabe as estacões do ano em virtude do mes/data em que se esta e pode para o modo "Clouds" ou outro influenciar a intensidade dos leds de alguma forma, ou ate para o modo "Moonlight" fazer umas variações da intensidade de como um ciclo lunar se trata-se.



Espero que gostem da ideia, pois acho que não existe assim nada com estas capacidades e possibilidades de configurar ao gosto pessoal de cada um, mesmo comercialmente nas marcas XPTO que tenho visto.
Volto a pedir sugestões ou ideias e se acham que tudo ou algumas das funcionalidades são parte ou totalmente idiotas ehhehe...


Volto em breve assim que a parte electrónica que vai controlar os leds estiver terminada, mas ainda tenho testes a fazer com alguns dos circuitos pensados etc.


*4-PARTE* (Esquema electrónico do driver que controla os LEDs)

O projecto está finalizado embora com alguns bugs mínimos em termos do software programado no microprocessador (Arduino) mas funcional logo estando a funcionar já com leds na bancada de testes.

Quando ao circuito "driver" que vai ligar o Arduino aos LEDs fica aqui um esquema, mas é simples e basicamente um MOSFET que em função do sinal PWM saído do Arduino faz passar mais ou menos corrente para o canal azul ou branco dos leds, variando assim a sua intensidade de apagado (0%) ate máximo (100%) e vice-versa.


Em breve farei um filme com isto a funcionar na bancada para verem um pouco o efeito final e principalmente o efeito do modo nuvens aleatorias (Clouds) por piada mesmo, eheheh.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Antes de mais os meus parabens por este fantastico DIY!
Já tinha pensado nisso, o problema é que os conhecimentos de programação não dão para tanto!
Eu tenho 8 calhas led da tmc, consegues com apenas um controlador controlar as 8 independentemente?
elas são de 18V salvo erro, o controlador actua depois do transformador certo? Caso contrario na funciona..

E comercializar esses bixinhos? depois de estar programado é só fazer upload!
Eu compro um..  :SbOk: 

Parabens! :bompost:  :tutasla:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

@Marcos Martins:

Sim consegue-se controlar as 8 sem problema, mas para alem de se ter de alterar a programação para ter essa funcionalidade (pois agora são só 2 canais um para a minha calha azul e outro para as 2 calhas brancas), terá também que se construir o driver com mais canais e mudar o Arduino para a versão MEGA que suporta mais saídas digitais e assim se puder ter mais que 2 saídas PWM (tantas quanto os canais necessários).

O Arduino que usei depois de ligar o LCD, o Keyboard, etc, só resta mesmo as 2 saídas digitais livres que usei para mandar os sinais PWM ao "driver".


Imagem de um Arduino versão MEGA:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Parabens, excelente projecto...  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  fiquei mega interesado... e talvez possa fazer 1 projecto a curto prazo parecido ehehhehe deixaste.me muito tentado !!!!! 5* esse projecto.

Cumps,
Pedro

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bem Baltasar, o modo Clouds parece ser uma funcionalidade interessante e que permite imitar ainda mais a natureza.

Consegues ligar esse aparelho às calhas da TMC?

Força com esse projecto, muito interessante  :Smile:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

@Ricardo Rodrigues

Sim, é só alterar o circuito driver para ter um input do transformador das TMC e saída para as calhas por cada uma, ou então saber qual é a voltagem e consumo em amperes de cada calha e com uma única fonte nova fazer o input de forma a poder alimentar X calhas a saída do controlador. Dessa mesmas fontes de entrada e visto que o consumo da electrónica em si é mínimo mesmo, cerca de 5V a 50mA, um dos próprios transformadores das TMC serviria para a alimentar toda a electrónica do controlador pois internamente existe também um rectificador de voltagem regulável para de qualquer voltagem de entrada gerar os 5V necessários a sua alimentação.

O circuito responsável pela alimentação é este (AX3022 Based Switching Regulator Adapter, Step-Down):


Vejamos este controlador como um interruptor electrónico com variação de DIM, a corrente que entra pode ser variada de 0 a 100% para a saída, simples.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

 :Palmas: 
Tá muito bom! Muito bom mesmo!
De certeza que não foi um trabalho fácil, mas sei que te deu muito gozo!
Apesar... das horas roubadas ao sono...(estou a adivinhar...)
Parabéns!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Os meus parabens.
Esta altamente, que grande trabalheira que isso deve ter dado, mas compensou. Está impecavel.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

É nestas alturas que eu acho que tirei o curso errado!

Muito parabéns!

----------


## João Seguro

Parabéns pelo diy, muito bem pensado e estruturado  :Wink: 

já agora, programaste em que linguagem?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Os Arduinos são programados em C, C++ um pouco mais especifico para microprocessadores, mas muito semelhante ao vulgar C.

Podem ver no site oficial exemplos de código, hardware, bem como outros DIY's variados sem ser de aquariofilia aqui neste link:

Arduino - HomePage

----------


## João Seguro

e ensinam a fazer também umas coisas giras com o LCD. eheeheh porreiro, assim que tiver um tempinho também me vou debruçar sobre isso

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Ola Baltazar, gostei bastante da tua ideia da calha de leds com controlador, gostava de fazer esse projecto, mas nao sei onde comprar esses leds com o suporte e lente sabes onde poderei encontrar ?
Abraço

----------


## Eduardo Morais Henriques

Bom dia, 

Segue o link que está no 1º post.

Cumprimentos e larguras

Eduardo

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Antes de mais, parabéns pelo teu trabalho, está a correr mt bem, está excelente.

Eu estou tb a fazer um projecto semelhante, só que vou querer controlar tudo. Bombas, ciclos de luz, Temperatura de cor da luz, parametros da água, reposição automatica, TPA's, Reactor calcio, Ozonizador. Ambiciono conseguir simular marés, mas isto vai ser mais complicado, até porque preciso de pesquisar sobre o assunto para perceber como realmente funcionam as marés.

Para já tenho parte do programa das wavemaker feito, Concluí o randomizer com 3 canais. Vou controlar as minhas resun 15000 com o arduino. Tou para encomendar um lcd para começar a fazer menus e programação gráfica. Isto está a ir devagar, pq ainda me falta mt hardware, mas é para ir fazendo!  :Big Grin: 

Depois se quiseres, podemos trocar umas ideias.

Abraço.

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas tambem estou a desenvolver um codigo em c po arduino que me vai controlar todo o sistema e até ao momento ja controlo o pulse das tunze,a temperatura do aquario quer para cima quer para baixo e reduzo a intensidade das bombas consoante a intensidade da luz.
Não me queres passar o teu codigo para experimentar o efeito?
Se precisares de algo apita.
Cumprimentos Alex

----------


## Antonio Jose Almeida

Tambem estou a desenvolver um sistema semelhante, para já não estou interessado na iluminação, quero controlar primeiro aquecimento, arrefecimento e bombas... 
Para já tenho LCD e teclado a funcionar com I2C e com isso consigo ocupar apenas duas portas do Arduino. O RTC será o passo seguinte e depois os sensores de temperatura (tudo em I2C). No final desta fase quero ter reles e alguns SSR geridos pelo Arduino. 

Em sites ingleses e americanos existem desenvolvimentos muito interessantes com este tipo de soluções mas em Portugal estamos muito atrasados.

Antonio

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, desde já aproveito para informar que o projecto entrou numa fase comercial não só para combater o problema da falta de soluções nacionais no nosso mercado mas também para poder fazer chegar facilmente estas tecnologias a todos os interessados. Para tal criei recentemente a AquaLED.

O controlador esta já na fase final tendo somente bugs mínimos a nível do menu de setup, mas uma vez programado fica a trabalhar 100% 365 dias por ano e por ai fora sem qualquer problema, estando já a funcionar em alguns aquários por ai.  :SbSourire: 

Os bugs que existem tem simplesmente a ver com pequenas validações tipo por exemplo, esta a decorrer o ciclo "Sunrise" vamos ao setup do clock e mudamos a hora para outra anterior a corrente e inferior a estipulada para arranque desse ciclo, que fazer? Pois tem de se  desligar as luzes lentamente (fade) até ficarem apagadas aguardando de novo chegar a hora programada para iniciar o ciclo.

São estes tipos de validações que são importantes para independente da hora em que se esta e se altera qualquer programação das funcionalidades no menu o sistema saiba reagir a reajustar correctamente.

*Quanto a funcionalidade novas posso dizer que neste momento o modo "Clouds" esta 100% funcional, bem como dois novos que passo a descrever:*

-*Modo Mix e Split*, este modo está relacionado com os ciclos "Sunrise" e "Sunset" e permitem o seguinte:

*Mix* os leds brancos e azuis embora desfasadas em 5x são misturados.*Split* os leds brancos ou azuis consoante o ciclo seja um ou outro só arrancam decorrido metade do tempo estipulado como duração. Ex. no ciclo "Sunrise" após inicio e caso a duração esteja estipulada a 10m os leds azuis arrancam com velocidade 5x mais rápido mas os brancos só arrancam quando decorridos 5m (metade do tempo estipulado como duração)
_NOTA: Por experiencia própria achei que devia criar este modo ao verificar que os meus corais reagiram sempre pior no arranque do ciclo "Sunrise" quando os leds brancos arrancavam simultaneamente com os azuis, de facto ficam mais abertos e muito mais rapidamente quando somente abre lentamente os leds azuis e só passado algum tempo de ter 100% de azul começar lentamente a abrir os brancos, dai o modo "Split"._

-*Modo Test*, como o própio nome indica este modo permite testar os leds e fazer variar a intensidade de 0 a 100% quer os azuis quer os brancos, assim também podemos ter uma referencia de quanta iluminação temos para x% e pudermos usar correctamente para estipular valores de configuração para "Clouds" e "Moonlight".

Em breve colocarei novas fotos quer do LCD com as novas funcionalidades bem como o aspecto geral do programador/controlador.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boa!
Como já tinha dito, isso agrada-me!
tenho 8 calhas, mais tarde ou mais cedo vou ter 9..
Valores para isso?!
Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

e qual o preço e onde podemos comprar esse tipo de controlador??

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Toda a informação necessária neste post recente:

http://www.reefforum.net/159806-post1.html

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,antes de mais nada quero dar os parabens ao Baltasar pela coragem em iniciar este projecto .desejando-lhe as maiores felicidades.
Tenho uma pergunta que penso ser do interesse de todos ,dai te-la posto neste topico .(se não for o mais indicado ,peço desculpa)
Qual o comportamento dos corais duros que necessitem de muita e boa  iluminação sob a luz destes leds?.
O calcanhar de aquilles da maior parte dos leds é mesmo esse  :Icon Cry: ,os corais duros.

Mais uma vez, boa sorte  :SbOk:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Neste momento só tenho LPS do grupo dos duros e não tenho qualquer problema devido a iluminação ser de LEDs.
Tive em tempos Acroporas espectaculares mas devido a me ter ausentado por períodos longos em trabalho e pouco tempo nos fim de semana para as manutenção habituais tive um problema grave de KH e foram-se juntamente com uma Tridacna e uma Cataphyllia com muita pena minha especialmente as Acroporas pois tinham um verde lindo espectacular que raramente vi igual.

De momento os corais que sobreviveram a esse problema estão estáveis e são os que podem ver na secção portefólio do aquário entenda-se de demonstração no website eheheheh.  :SbSourire: 

Em breve conto ter fotografias de aquários de outros clientes onde se estão já a fazer instalações de calhas.

Obrigado.  :SbOk:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boas, desde já aproveito para informar que o projecto entrou numa fase comercial não só para combater o problema da falta de soluções nacionais no nosso mercado mas também para poder fazer chegar facilmente estas tecnologias a todos os interessados. Para tal criei recentemente a AquaLED.
> 
> O controlador esta já na fase final tendo somente bugs mínimos a nível do menu de setup, mas uma vez programado fica a trabalhar 100% 365 dias por ano e por ai fora sem qualquer problema, estando já a funcionar em alguns aquários por ai. 
> 
> Os bugs que existem tem simplesmente a ver com pequenas validações tipo por exemplo, esta a decorrer o ciclo "Sunrise" vamos ao setup do clock e mudamos a hora para outra anterior a corrente e inferior a estipulada para arranque desse ciclo, que fazer? Pois tem de se  desligar as luzes lentamente (fade) até ficarem apagadas aguardando de novo chegar a hora programada para iniciar o ciclo.
> 
> São estes tipos de validações que são importantes para independente da hora em que se esta e se altera qualquer programação das funcionalidades no menu o sistema saiba reagir a reajustar correctamente.
> 
> *Quanto a funcionalidade novas posso dizer que neste momento o modo "Clouds" esta 100% funcional, bem como dois novos que passo a descrever:*
> ...



Olá amigos, sou do Brasil e a um bom tempo acompanho o seu trabalho na esperança de lançar o controlador de luminárias led.
Pois bem, tenho uma luminária que utiliza 8 x drivers "Mean Well ELN-60-48P dimmable driver" com PWM signal for dimming, o controlador poderia ser utilizado com esse driver?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim teria de se adaptar o modulo de potencia para tal, pois como vejo no PDF do fabricante aqui:
http://www.meanwell.com/search/ELN-60/default.htm

esse driver aceitar sinais PWM de 0v a 10V sendo os 10V para uma intensidade máxima (100%) dos leds a ele ligados. Ora o meu controlador trabalha com o PWM standard ou seja máximo tem 5V, logo como disse teria de adaptar o meu sinal de 0V-5V para fazer actuar um MOSFET que em função desta variação faca uma outra de 0V a 10V no terminais de input do seu driver.

----------


## António Vitor

> Sim teria de se adaptar o modulo de potencia para tal, pois como vejo no PDF do fabricante aqui:
> http://www.meanwell.com/search/ELN-60/default.htm
> 
> esse driver aceitar sinais PWM de 0v a 10V sendo os 10V para uma intensidade máxima (100%) dos leds a ele ligados. Ora o meu controlador trabalha com o PWM standard ou seja máximo tem 5V, logo como disse teria de adaptar o meu sinal de 0V-5V para fazer actuar um MOSFET que em função desta variação faca uma outra de 0V a 10V no terminais de input do seu driver.


Há uma coisa que ainda não compreendi...

será que não funciona com 5 volts?

o meu aceita sinais de 5 aos muitos volts, e apaga quando próximo dos 255 (no pin pwm ddo arduino igual ao teu...por acaso.), ok só com 249... ou seja ainda com menos tensão...

O PWM não é apenas ciclos de on/off muito rápidos? ou seja 0/5 volts, não existe 2.5 volts na realidade...mas se ele apaga metade das vezes é como se fosse...mas não é...
desde que ele teha sensibilidade em acender quando o pin está on (ou seja 5v), mesmo que seja 10 microsegundos e depois pausa meio segundo, servirá...
certo?


fui ao pdf das caracteristicas e parece que percebi, ele é dimmible, por duas vias:



> Optional dimming function : 1~10VDC(D type) or PWM controlled(P type)



uma analógica com tensão de 1 a 10 volts, e outra por pwm, acho que no pwm, é como eu disse... e certamente será compativel com o teu controlador... sem mais nada...

ou será que eu não estou a ver bem o que é afinal o pwm...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Estão-se aqui a confundir coisas.

O sinal PWM, varia no caso do arduino entre os 0 e os 5V, mas só tem 2 estados, ou seja, 0V ou 5V. é digital, ON/OFF. Como o próprio significado da palavra PWM indica (pulse with modulation), qd se varia no código de 0 a 255 (8bits), está-se a variar o TEMPO a que o sinal está no estado ON!

Ou seja:

0 = 100 % do tempo a OFF
64 = 25 % tempo ON + 75% do tempo OFF
128 = 50 % do tempo ON + 50% do tempo OFF
192 = 75 % do tempo ON + 25% do tempo OFF
255 = 100 % do tempo ON

Em termos analógicos, o que isto vai fazer é variar a TENSÂO MÉDIA da porta PWM.

Ou seja, qd por exemplo temos o pwm defenido para 128, temos 2,5V de tensão média.

0 = 0V
255 = 5V

Pegando numa pergunta aqui feita sobre o dimmable, só podemos ligar uma porta pwm a uma porta dimmable 1-10v, aplicando electrónica no meio que faça:

1º - Converta o sinal pwm em uma tensão media. Isto é feito com um filtro RC passa baixo.
2º - amplifica-se essa tensão de forma a que os 5v máximos do 100% do arduino, sejam 10 V para a porta dimmable.

Os que dizem que recebem PWM directamente, já conseguem eles proprios fazer esta conversão.

Como referÊncia, vejam este link sobre o PWM

Arduino - PWM

Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

António Vitor@

Estas correcto, mas se vieres bem nesse PDF vês também que a especificação do PWM que eles querem (figura 2 na parte sobre Dimming Control)  tem a normal onda quadrada mas o topo 10V ou seja low=0V e high=10V.

Logo fornecendo sinal directo de PWM do arduino penso que não resultará, pois no arduino o low=0v mas o high=5V somente. Imagina o PWM como um ligar e desligar muito rápido em que ligar será tipo binário "1" e desligado binário "0", em que por sua vez um "1" em sinais TTL representa sempre 5V. Depois o que faz o DIM tem a ver com o comprimento da onda que quanto mais comprida maior tempo permanece no valor "1" (5V) antes de voltar para baixo aos 0V, logo os leds ficam com intensidade máxima (100%).

Como referi varias vezes o PWN do arduino é um standard TTL logo voltagem máxima sempre 5V.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Certo, tivce a ver o pdf.

mas se aceita pwm directo, é mt simples converter.

Basta um fet ou transistor montado em emissor comum e alimentado por 10V.

O arduino limita-se a meter o fet na saturação ou no corte.

Posso fazer um esquema e meter aqui, dá-me só um tempinho que tou aqui de volta de outra coisa agora.

já volto.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correcto é o esquema que tenho no inicio do post, pois é o principio basico do meu driver, claro que neste caso é so como input ter os 10V.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Aquele esquema exactamente julgo que não dá, tens que ter uma resistencia na source, caso contrario, qd ligasse fazia curto-circuito.

Isto se estou a perceber bem o esquema...  :SbOk:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boas tambem estou a desenvolver um codigo em c po arduino que me vai controlar todo o sistema e até ao momento ja controlo o pulse das tunze,a temperatura do aquario quer para cima quer para baixo e reduzo a intensidade das bombas consoante a intensidade da luz.
> Não me queres passar o teu codigo para experimentar o efeito?
> Se precisares de algo apita.
> Cumprimentos Alex


Boas!

Agora que andei para trás no post, reparei que me tinhas pedido o código.

Podes fazer download deste link:

http://www.reefforum.net/attachments...-wavemaker.zip

Já agora, depois dá feedback sff.

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Ok, o esquema pode ficar assim.

Tem dois esquemas, 1 a simular o arduino em on (5V) e outro em off (0V).

A tensão para o controlador tira-se da source, ou seja, na parte entre a resistência de 200ohm e o FET.

Este circuito a off, tem 10V nesse ponto.
A ON tem 8mv que é o mesmo que dizer, 0V.  :Big Grin: 

espero que ajude.

abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Já que estamos na onda dos filmes e Arduinos ehhehe... aqui fica um "rough movie" da ultima versão do *Controlador Digital AquaLED Sun/Moon.*

Podem ver a passagem pelos varias opções dos menus e a versatilidade com que se pode programar, desde horas, minutos de arranque até horas, minutos do inicio do ciclo por-do-sol (desligar) e seus respectivos tempos de duração.

Também a duração que se quer de moonlight após o por-do-sol terminar e a sua intensidade (DIM) para o canal de leds azuis.

De seguida o menu onde se pode ligar a geração aleatória de nuvens, aqui pode-se especificar de quando em quanto tempo aleatoriamente o sistema gera uma nuvem e qual o valor de intensidade (DIM) mínimo que pode ir. Esta intensidade é também gerada aleatoriamente entre 100% até esse valor. 

Mais a frente no menu de opções de LCD podem ver que é possivel configurar o tempo que se quer o LCD ligado e a intensidade de "backlight" do mesmo, passado essa duração o LCD faz um "Fade Out" e fica totalmente apagado até se pressionar novamente qualquer tecla.

Outras opções existem como certamente repararam nos nomes do menu, estas são só as que considero principais para um controlador flexível.

Espero que gostem e seja elucidativo ehhehe...  :SbSourire2: 


YouTube - Controlador Digital AquaLED Sun/Moon Menus

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Os meus parabens, está com muito bom aspecto!!!  :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

Muito bom mesmo!
 :Pracima: 
Parabéns!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Muito bom! De certeza, muitas pestanas queimadas...
Pena não existir um paralelismo visual entre o que está a ser feito no LCD e o comportamento/reacção da calha.
Fica a ideia para outro filme.

Quando isso tiver feito, então deixarei aqui o meu voto  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois até tentei, mas com cameras convencionais não é fácil enganar de forma a que resulte tanto tal como a vista humana vê.

Vou tentar desligar tudo que seja automatismos e tentar fazer algo que visualmente seja o mais parecido com o real possível.

Outra coisa é que para dar um efeito bom teria de se filmar um ciclo completo logo seria pelo menos uma boa dezena de minutos... ehehhe e as vezes a malta perde a paciência a olhar para um filme assim, mas vou fazer os possíveis para que fique dentro do aceitável.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Olá amigos, sou do Brasil e a um bom tempo acompanho o seu trabalho na esperança de lançar o controlador de luminárias led.
> Pois bem, tenho uma luminária que utiliza 8 x drivers "Mean Well ELN-60-48P dimmable driver" com PWM signal for dimming, o controlador poderia ser utilizado com esse driver?


E vc faria essa adpatação?
Na verdade eu não posso usar ele a 100% se não torra meus leds já que em cada drive estará ligado apenas 12 LEDS, devo usa-lo de 0 a 7 V, ou algo do tipo a definir.

Vc faria essa apatação? Quando cobraria pra isso? Sou leigo em eletrônica  :Big Grin: 

Esqueci de mencionar, no caso estou usando 12 driver desse que mostrei..... Sendo que tenho luzes azuis e brancas... Como vc sugere o uso?

Aqui no brasil não temos nada parecido com o seu controlador, caso positivo divulgarei o passo a passo da montagem da luminária com o controlador.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Já que estamos na onda de actualizações aqui ficam umas fotos do produto final.


Controlador em si (CPU, LCD e teclas de navegação nos menus para configuração):

 

Modulo de potencia standard para 3 calhas (recebe o sinal digital de controle da unidade principal e nas entradas ligam-se as fontes de alimentação de cada calha, por sua vez sai um fio por cada uma dessas entradas que vai ligar a calha):

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tá catita sim senhor!!! :Pracima: 

Fiquei só com 2 dúvida que é a nível da alimentação.

1ª - Porque não usar uma (ou mais) pilha(s) em vez de ligar à correcte? Isso não gasta assim tanto ou gasta?

2ª - A ligação do modulo da tomada é ligado directamente ao arduino? É só ter uma ficha dessas e ligar ao power do arduino, sem mais nada?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Amigo, poderia me ensinar como conectar meu rtc Arduino Real Time Clock modules RTC DS1307 - $13.80 : Elechouse, Arduino Play House no meu arduino?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, tens de usar pelo que vejo nesse RTC a ficha de cima (a que tem 4 pinos com os sinais GND, VCC, SDA e SCL).

Depois ligar respectivamente no Arduino nos pinos para I2C ou seja partindo do principio que é um Arduino One ou Duelmilanove:

SDA = pin analógico 4
SCL = pin analógico 5

VCC= 5V
GND = GND (massa ou negativo da alimentação)

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boas, tens de usar pelo que vejo nesse RTC a ficha de cima (a que tem 4 pinos com os sinais GND, VCC, SDA e SCL).
> 
> Depois ligar respectivamente no Arduino nos pinos para I2C ou seja partindo do principio que é um Arduino One ou Duelmilanove:
> 
> SDA = pin analógico 4
> SCL = pin analógico 5
> 
> VCC= 5V
> GND = GND (massa ou negativo da alimentação)


O meu é o Arduino Mega 1280, Arduino Mega 1280 Kits - emartee.com é a mesma coisa?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Não nesse caso e como podes ver na pagina oficial os pinouts todos para o Mega: http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardMega

Terá de ser assim:

SDA = pin 20
SCL = pin 21

Os restantes é igual.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Não nesse caso e como podes ver na pagina oficial os pinouts todos para o Mega: http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardMega
> 
> Terá de ser assim:
> 
> SDA = pin 20
> SCL = pin 21
> 
> Os restantes é igual.


Muito obrigado.

----------

